# Buying a Business in Oz



## liam.carroll00 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm basicaly a newbie to the forum so I hope this question is in the right place.

Basicaly, I'm looking for advice and your opinions on purchasing an already established business in Australia. I am a citizen and I hold an Oz passport, however, I've never even been to Australia!

I do not have a bad credit history (I have no credit history at all), I am 20 years old and I have two years of experience managing a bar/pizzeria in Ireland. My dream is to be an entrepreneur and I am confident I can move to Brisbane or Perth in June/July with about €20,000 in savings. Would a candidate such as myself have any hope of securing $80,000 or so in funding from the government/a bank to assist me in purchasing an already established business such as a cafe?


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi liam,

In Brisbane, Perth or any where in Australia there are many existing business available for sale as per your requirement. I'd suggest you to visit at: business2sell.com.au for find lots of business opportunities.


----------

